# Laser Vortex Soundscape Options?



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

You can find some suggestions here.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

This might be helpful:

http://www.mediafire.com/view/jjrontidwnj/Paranormal_Sound_Design.zip


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions and links. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Pm-ed ya, been off line for quite awhile.......


----------

